
The Video-First Future of Ecommerce - mblevin
https://a16z.com/2019/12/05/video-first-ecommerce/
======
ArtWomb
Most bids for Fine Art auctions now come in via live videostream. Despite the
capability of high end auction houses such as Sothebys to deploy online only
sales at global scale. The performative aspect of the traditional "call-out"
auction with live audience is still really engaging as entertainment ;)

Live from Sotheby’s Contemporary Art Evening Auction in New York

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRVzAdHscEg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRVzAdHscEg)

